# Cocoons for babies



## Hampton

Anyone have patterns for baby cocoons with matching hats? Looking for both knit and crochet patterns. I will be welcoming a new grandson to the world near the end of December. Already have a nearly 3 year old granddaughter who is patiently awaiting the arrival of her baby brother!!


----------



## redquilter

Just do a Google search - there are plenty of them out there.


----------



## rolyn63

There are 2 on this list that have a mstching hat/cap.

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/search.php


----------



## Hampton

Thanks so much. Just wanting to find some tried and true patterns!!


----------



## Hampton

Thanks!


----------



## ghosking

Hampton said:


> Anyone have patterns for baby cocoons with matching hats? Looking for both knit and crochet patterns. I will be welcoming a new grandson to the world near the end of December. Already have a nearly 3 year old granddaughter who is patiently awaiting the arrival of her baby brother!!


Try these ones, they are FREE from Bernat 

http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Bernat_Pipsqueakweb2_kn_cocoon.en_US.pdf

http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Bernat_Pipsqueakweb1_cr_cocoon.en_US.pdf

I think they are the same pattern, just one is knit and the other is crochet  Enjoy


----------



## vanga35

I made the one from Bernat for my nephew and it was SO easy.


----------



## rolyn63

There are 2 on this list also - crochet this time.

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/search.php


----------



## lucasra

i love this pattern because the hat and bottom are attached it is very easy Velvety newborn Cocoon found on tangled skein website


----------



## Tashi

I have just completed the most gorgeous cocoon with matching hat. Even the name is fab. It is called 'Sugar Bear Set". I used a glorious yarn " Misty Alpaca" in the orange shadings. I am so happy with the result. It is small but so appropriate for a new born. I purchased the pattern from Annie's Attic. It is one of the Top Toppers Knitting Patterns.
Check it out, AnniesAttic.com. It is soft nd has a lot of give so will grow with the bub. Even the males in the family were impressed. Warm light and so cute. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## CoralDawn

Try these ones, they are FREE from Bernat 

http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Bernat_Pipsqueakweb2_kn_cocoon.en_US.pdf

http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Bernat_Pipsqueakweb1_cr_cocoon.en_US.pdf

I think they are the same pattern, just one is knit and the other is crochet  Enjoy[/quote

THESE ARE SWEET !


----------



## knitonepurlone

I made the 2nd one listed on the Knitting Central website -and it turns out really pretty and isn't hard to do


----------



## jillybmartin

they have some lovely ones on shifito's patterns you will find them on ebay jill x


----------



## Featherstitcher

http://********************************/2010/08/bssscm.html
I made the one from the link above and it was very nice. It is crocheted shells. I am more of a knitter, but the instructions were so good that my count came out perfect every round! I was shocked.  There is a cap and mitts too. This site has some really nice freebie patterns.


----------



## grandmatimestwo

I made the Bernat one for my daughter's friend, and it was quick and easy. It was a little bigger than I had hoped, and baby Sophia, now six weeks old, is just growing into it.


----------



## hgayle

Don't remember where I got this, but it was free, and it's really easy. Best of all - no seams. Yea! I have a different pattern for the hat and always knit the kind where the brim rolls, so it matches the cocoon. I've made several of these for charity.
MATERIALS: 150g/5.3 oz worsted weight yarn
1 9mm/13 US 16 inch circular needle
1 stitch marker
1 darning needle

SIZE: 40.6cm/ 16in circumference X 51cm/20 in length

TENSION: 11 sts X 16 rows in stocking st on 9 mm/13 US needles=4 inch square

Working with 2 strands of yarn together, cast on 44 stitches loosely.
Place stitch marker on needle at beginning of round.
Knit in the round until piece is 48cm/19 in long.
Next Round: K2tog to end of round. (22 stitches on needle)
Next Round: Knit.
Next Round: K2tog to end of round. (11 stitches on needle)
Cut yarn leaving 25cm/10 in tail.
Thread darning needle with tail and thread through the remaining 11 stitches.
Pull tight and secure.
Darn in loose ends.


----------



## swidmann

Thanks for the link to search for a pattern for babies. I purchased 2 books one Annies Attic and one from Leisure Arts for the cocoons for babies these are crochet.
Stephanie


----------



## swidmann

I am planning on knitting a circular cocoon using the ribber and main bed on the knitting machine. Really I guess all I needed to know was the width and the length. And decrease moving stitches over and out of work. I also saw on that closed with an I cord but maybe the babys feet would get caught in that. If I didn't care about having a seam I could knit the cocoon like a ski hat decreasing every other needle at the top putting needles out of work. and a tighter tension.


----------



## louannepauhl

I just made one without a pattern. most important part is making sure it is long enough as some babies come out 21"-22"
I crocheted it using triple stitch starting out round like a doily, increasing at the ends.

Lou Anne


----------



## bevqual

Hampton said:


> Anyone have patterns for baby cocoons with matching hats? Looking for both knit and crochet patterns. I will be welcoming a new grandson to the world near the end of December. Already have a nearly 3 year old granddaughter who is patiently awaiting the arrival of her baby brother!!


How wonderful you are getting a new grandson! Here are my cocoon patterns, and of course any of my hats will work, but it would be a great idea to post a link to matching hats, so I will work on that.

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/bevs-peapod-cozy.html
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/bevs-peapod-cr-cozy.html

Hats: http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/hats.html or
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/baby-hats-booties.html


----------



## gina

http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=5098&cps=21191

I made this and just knit a little beanie in red and made a couple of tiny leaves. But there are some free strawberry hats online too.

I made the leaves on the cocoon a little smaller and it turned out really cute. It's for a much smaller baby than the one in the picture though.


----------



## swidmann

Thanks for sharing!!!!!
Stephanie


----------



## cathy47

ghosking said:


> Hampton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have patterns for baby cocoons with matching hats? Looking for both knit and crochet patterns. I will be welcoming a new grandson to the world near the end of December. Already have a nearly 3 year old granddaughter who is patiently awaiting the arrival of her baby brother!!
> 
> 
> 
> Try these ones, they are FREE from Bernat
> 
> http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Bernat_Pipsqueakweb2_kn_cocoon.en_US.pdf
> 
> http://www.bernat.com/data/pattern/pdf/Bernat_Pipsqueakweb1_cr_cocoon.en_US.pdf
> 
> I think they are the same pattern, just one is knit and the other is crochet  Enjoy
Click to expand...

The cat, how did you get it to keep the hat on. He/she doesn't look to happy with it either. But its funny.


----------



## Juleen

Thanks so much for the free pattern. Now, where can I get a cocoon pattern that comes with a baby as cute as that one? :O)


----------



## gothicmuse

I liked the Bernat Pipsqueak/Baby Cakes patterns because one was in the round and the other knitted flat and seamed up. It's nice to have a choice.

I fell in love with the Baby Cakes, little pea pod-looking cocoon long ago and it was one of the things that urged me into learning how to knit....well, that and fingerless mittens....

Yay!

Jo


----------



## Dreamweaver

Just saw the picture of the stawberry cocoon and it made me realize that these items CAN be worn for a longer time. Once the need to be swaddled is over, worn more at the waist will keep them warm while they play. Love it when they are the age where those arms are just waving all the time trying to capture toys, rings and such....


----------



## leighanne1968

Out of all the cocoons that I have seen this is by far my favorite one!! It is just so cute. I am making it for a friend who is expecting a boy in November. Just hope I can find the white color with dark blue!

http://www.crochetme.com/media/p/117171.aspx


----------



## ploy1475

I have made the one on www.lionbrand.com
fairly simple.


----------



## swidmann

Oh this cocoon is so cute, thanks for sharing
Stephanie


----------



## swidmann

Awe, this is just too cute!!!! Thanks for sharing.
Stephanie


----------



## crjc

That is a lovely colour. The yarn looks like Patons "Satin" yarn. I love working with that yarn. They have vibrant colours. I made an afghan for my granddaughter with it. It is very nice to work with.


----------



## gypsie

The hats are lion brand, the cocoon is my own.

Using size 8 or 9, 16" circ needle

Cast on enough yarn to get 20 inches in the round. Figure that by how many stitches per inch for your yarn. I use worsted weight #4 yarn which gives about 5 stitches per inch multiplied X 20 = 100 stitches. If you use a #3 yarn you may need to cast on 120 stitches. Be sure to join your work on the first row.

I knit a few rows of a border ribbing of my choice then I knit in stockingette stitch for until piece measures 18 inches.

Then I do an eyelet border to run a crochet cord or I cord through,

Knit last 2 rows and bind off.

It's really very simple. It makes a beautiful cocoon with no seams and a draw string bottom to open for changing diapers. I attach a pom pom to the ends of the draw string to prevent it from slipping through the eyelets! Have fun and happy knitting.


----------



## Juleen

Gypsie, I am SUCH a newbie at all this! BUT. I love your cocoon! I really would love to knit this but what is "eyelet border" and how does one do it?


----------



## gypsie

Let's see now. I'm doing stockingette stitch to 18 inches then I do one garter row, then I knit 2, yarn over, knit 2, yarn over knit 2 yarn over knit 2 yarn over all the way around, then one garter row, then two knit rows then bind off. I just made it up and it turned out really well.


----------



## gypsie

Ps, I'm a newbie also....I learned about 9 months ago. I think once you have knitted enough different stitches to understand how it works then you can experiment a bit. I'm still just sticking to the basic stuff with some uncomplicated lace patterns. I don't mind a lace pattern with the same repeat but hate it when I have lots of rows of different things I have to do...it's just too much work. I'm now trying my hand at little baby tops and jackets, the easiest kind.


----------



## teacherhaak

http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4858
Here is a picture of a cocoon I made. Instead of using three different color yarns, I used variegated. It turned out really nice. There are also other patterns for cocoons and matching hats on the Bernat website.


----------



## Maggs

Hampton said:


> Anyone have patterns for baby cocoons with matching hats? Looking for both knit and crochet patterns. I will be welcoming a new grandson to the world near the end of December. Already have a nearly 3 year old granddaughter who is patiently awaiting the arrival of her baby brother!!


Hampton .. this one is my favourite .. knitted it for baby granddaughter born a month ago in Sydney (Aus). I fell in love with it from the website:

http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4858

If you can't get to it readily, just put "Baby Cakes Cocoon" into search.

You do have to register for the Bernat patterns, but they have lots of free ones and there are some really cute baby things in there!

I did add a drawstring finish as it seems logical for diaper change.

http://********************************/2010/09/pss.html

My daughter loves it .. but I'm still waiting for the pics!! She does have a 20mth old cutie as well though!!

 

I've JUST noticed the post before mine, from teacherhaak, is exactly my pattern!! Because we didn't know the baby's gender ahead of time I made it in 3 cols, very similar to those in the pic.

The pic from the Bernat website was just too cute to resist!!


----------



## Maggs

PS. I've fallen in love with doing i-cords!! They add a wonderful finish and are rather fun to do once you get the hang of it. Just Google i cord knitting and there are some great videos to help.


----------



## adasews

There are some on that are free on AllFreeCrochet.com.
There are other websites that offer free patterns too.
They are pretty simple too.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Just beautiful.


----------



## swidmann

Hi
Your cocoon is really nice!!! I think I will knit one of these today. I probably will use a light weight fingering cone yarn or I might put 2 strands together to make it a little heavier. I like the ribbing idea and at the bottom to add pompoms so the cord won't slip. Nice Job!!!
Stephanie


----------



## volubilis

Go to marymaxim.com and look up pattern #99791N, Knit Snuggle Bag and Hat. Just lovely, the best fo this kind that I have seen in many catalogs. I made it the first time with the yarn which comes with the pattern, and the secoond time with Bernat Softee Baby yarn.


----------



## volubilis

I checked marymaxim .com and found out that if you enter the pattern number in the search area you will get nothing. But if you enter snuggle bag the pattern (knit and crochet) will pop up. I wish I had checked this before I replied to your inquiry. I ordered my pattern from the catalog so I assumed that the number would be sufficient to order on line. Never assume... I shall try to remember!


----------



## Schubie76

So far this is the only one I have made and it works up nicely.

http://comfortwool.blogspot.com/2010/01/owlie-sleep-sack.html


----------



## Mary Kay Vice

I have a pattern book but you'll have to give me a couple days to locate it. I will be glad to share it with you. I believe it is a crochet pattern. I don't have a scanner at home but I could scan it at work and e-mail to you. Would you mind sending me your e-mail address or I can understand if you don't want to give it out I'll be glad to type the instructions out for you.


----------



## dec2057

The pattern for these cocoons are free and on my charity blog www.reliefshare.org/wordpress - there are patterns to knit, crochet and sew the cocoons. 

I have made 100 of them so far for the hospital - they requested 300 from my charity. I love making them. I hand knit, machine knit, crochet and sew the cocoons. 

If you need help tweaking a pattern - let me know.

Carol Green
President
ReliefShare.org


----------



## Juleen

Carol--you are an amazing person to do that for the little ones! Thanks for sharing your patterns and thanks for being such a great person!


----------



## gina

Carol, 

Your organization does really fine work, I can see. when I read the pattern for the cocoon, it does not have the loop on the bottom. Is that an opening for diaper change? May I ask how you do that?


----------



## dec2057

Juleen said:


> Carol--you are an amazing person to do that for the little ones! Thanks for sharing your patterns and thanks for being such a great person!


Thank you so much, it is very kind of you to say so and makes me feel good

Hugs
Carol


----------



## dec2057

gina said:


> Carol,
> 
> Your organization does really fine work, I can see. when I read the pattern for the cocoon, it does not have the loop on the bottom. Is that an opening for diaper change? May I ask how you do that?


Thanks for the kind words about ReliefShare.org - we have a lot of wonderful volunteers that make miracles happen for the sick and needy and it's nice when it's acknowledged for them.
:-D

The loop is something I added for convenience. When holding my grandson and trying to grab the cocoon with the other and getting a wad of knitting in my hand that slipped out and was now on the floor (causing me to have to bend over with 22 pounds of baby on my hip and not so comfortable) I decided to add the loop so I could grab the loop quickly and not drop the cocoon. It also allows the loop to let me hang it on a hook to grab easily if baby is fussy and needs to be cocooned to settle down for naps or snuggling.

All I did was make an icord on the end and loop it around and then weave it into the bottom. It's quick and easy - a little fiddly, perhaps, but then I am a detail person so don't mind doing it.

If you don't want to do a loop, you could just tie the icord. It just gives you something to grab in a hurry and adds a little personalization ;-)

Hugs
Carol


----------



## gina

Ah, clever..thanks for sharing that.


----------



## dec2057

gina said:


> Ah, clever..thanks for sharing that.


You're welcome ;-)


----------



## knittingbeginner

This link did not lead to any knitting pattern


----------



## dec2057

Our Relief Share blog was hit by the wanna cry virus but you can still see the blog by going to the Way Back When website here https://web.archive.org/web/*/reliefshare.org/wordpress


----------

